# Spinning Decoys, how many and type



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Up until now have used just one spinning decoy. Has anyone used more than one if so success better than one.

Use Baby Mojo, how do other spinners compare?

Thanks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Really haven't noticed any difference using multiple ones over just one. I ran baby Mojos up until this year. Bought a full size Mojo(on sale for $69) cause I needed new wings and a new battery for the baby ones I have and it ended up being about the same price.

Alex


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

I think in a field it helps way more than on the water. Now our group seems to get mixed results on the water at best and don't use them. For field or flooded field hunting we always run 2-5. I think if you are trying to look like a active honey hole where birds are feeding hot and heavy multiple is definately better.

I really like the Lucky Ducks from expedite. They are tough, have nice switches, good batteries, very durable wings and most of all economical accessories and tons of spare parts available. You can buy just about any part you can think of, screws, switches, etc, right off the website. Really nice so you don't have to hunt down generic replacements that will work.


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

i feel the lucky ducks are crap. their feet mounts always seem to come loose and batteries are crap


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the baby mojo's are good and have had always liked the Lucky Duck. I agree with others that they are great for field and it depends on the day when it comes to hunting small water but i hunt in CO for a couple hunts a year on big water and they are a must.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Got a catalog from cabelas a couple days ago and it had mojos for $50 off (last year's model). Just thought I'd throw that out there if anyone's interested.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I normally run two, but last year a friend and I ran traffic on a wheat field that was in between two large bodies of water and just used 6 robo ducks and got alot of ducks to come in.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> I normally run two, but last year a friend and I ran traffic on a wheat field that was in between two large bodies of water and just used 6 robo ducks and got alot of ducks to come in.


So all you used were robos? Or did you use some duck silos or decoys with the robos?

Also, any opinion on hen versus drake, Baby Mos are $50 this week at Scheels so will probably pick up a second.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

location of spinner can make a big difference in putting ducks in good spot to shoot. Moved about 20ft and shots all of a sudden were a lot easier.

Anyone have experience with spinner higher or closer to group, run mine about 2.5 to 3ft off the ground.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

SuperMegaVortexObliteratorExtremeWhirlymaDuckies or the Cummins TurboMallard. 25 horsepower. 17 of 'em! They generate their own wave action. Sorry, couldn't resist. :lol: 
I do have a baby mojo, but seldom use it. Most of my duck hunts involve a long hike and it is often not needed. When i did use it I found that sometimes it really helped and sometimes not. Something I have been intending to get is a mojo wing thang. I want to make a simple mount to attach it to a long pole so I can wave it across the sky like a landing duck, to get the attention of passing ducks. It would also be convenient when geese come along too. The baby mojo seems to do a real good job of spooking honkers and I don't have a remote. I think that the wing on a pole would do a better job of grabbing the attention of ducks than a stationary mojo anyway. It would weigh a lot less in my pack and I like the $25 price tag also. I may even try it next year on doves.


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

i cant speak for what works over there..i use one baby mojo here..have had it for 7 years, replaced the motor once (bargain cave special off another robo that came with 2 batteries) wings a few times, and gave up on the feet. If i ever buy a new one it will most likely be the one that spins with the wind. "air lucky" i think? $20>$50+


----------



## Choclabmax (Nov 4, 2010)

bobby_1981 said:


> I just had great success with these wings for decoys. I found them on http://www.fatalflasherdecoys.com They work really good, and I was impressed. When the wind blows the wings flap. It looks so real it almost fooled me! Has anyone tried them? Let me know how they work for you.


question..when its real windy do they just blow over and stay blown over? or do they fall back?

Edit: clearly hes just marketing..found a thread from 2 years back and apparently they arent worth the $20


----------



## MNwaterfowler15 (Mar 13, 2010)

When field hunting i usually run 3 or 4 mojos and have very good success. If hunting water normally just run just one, but have had mixed results using them on water.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

We run anywhere from 1 to 7 Lucky Ducks. We have a vortec with air ducks that we use from time to time. The thing I believe is the most important is have your robos toward the front of your spread later in the year at different heights, it seems the ducks coy a bit better for us using this approach with the vortec at the up wind side of the spread and the robos on the down wind side.

I hope this helps.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

deacon said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > I normally run two, but last year a friend and I ran traffic on a wheat field that was in between two large bodies of water and just used 6 robo ducks and got alot of ducks to come in.
> ...


The first day we used just robos and the the second day we used the 6 robos and 6 dozen sillosock snows because there were a few in the area. Same results both days. Quick limits.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

deacon said:


> location of spinner can make a big difference in putting ducks in good spot to shoot. Moved about 20ft and shots all of a sudden were a lot easier.
> 
> Anyone have experience with spinner higher or closer to group, run mine about 2.5 to 3ft off the ground.


When I run two, i have one high and one low to the ground. When I run more then two, I try to vary them all.


----------



## devilmallard (Oct 26, 2010)

We have run up to 14 at a time this year. Mojos in field are better than on water. When we put all 14 out, you cant keep the greenheads out of the spread. we vary hights even putting some right on the ground. Had a greenhead bomb in and smack one on the ground this year. pretty funny


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

Baby mojos, anywhere from 2-6, depending on the number I can get to work in the morning.  Had the mallards landing right next to the mojos in a wheat field earlier this year. FYI, geese DO NOT LIKE THEM ONE BIT. good luck!


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I run luckies and have had no problems. How I set them up depends on conditions. Usually when we have a strong wind we will set them up 15-20 yards behind the blinds, if its a weak wind we set them up right next to the blinds. I have used 1,2,3+ it doesnt seem to make a difference.


----------

